# Thép tấm ASTM A516, Thép tấm ASTM A515 với ưu điểm chịu nhiệt, chịu áp suất tốt



## conmuc (22/12/21)

*Thép tấm ASTM A516*, Thép tấm ASTM A515 với ưu điểm chịu nhiệt, chịu áp suất tốt nên Thép tấm ASTM A516, thép tấm ASTM A515 thường được sử dụng trong chế tạo; Tấm chịu nhiệt , Lò hơi, Ống hơi, Nồi hơi (Boiler),Nồi hơi đốt (than đá, dầu, khí, bã mía..) , Bình hơi, Bình ga,Bình khí nén và Thiết bị chịu áp lực khác….





Thép tấm A516 Minh Hưng
*Thép tấm ASTM A516 độ dày từ 4ly, 6ly, 10ly đến 20 ly.*


Quy cách chung _Thép tấm_ ASTM _A516_, _Thép tấm_ ASME SA516, _Thép tấm_ chịu nhiệt lạnh, – Độ dày : từ 5ly đến 60ly, – Rộng 1500mm, 2000mm


*Độ dầy: Từ 6mm-80mm*
*Chiều ngang: 1500mm, 2000mm, 2400mm, 2500mm.*
*Chiều dài: 6000mm, 12000mm*
*Nhận gia công và cắt theo yêu cầu của khách hàng*.
Ngoài thép tấm chịu nhiệt – thép tấm A516 chúng tôi còn nhập khẩu và cung cấp các loại thép tấm chuyên dùng cứng cường độ cao, chống mài mòn như: Thép Tấm Q345, Thép tấm C45, Thép tấm 65Cr…

*Bảng giá thép tấm ASTM A516*
* Tính vật lý của thép tấm A516:
Tiêu chuẩn
StandardMác thép
GradeĐộ bền cơ lý
Mechanical PropertiesGiới hạn chảy
Yeild Point
(Mpa)Giới hạn đứt
Tensile Strength
(Mpa)Độ giãn dài
Elongation
(%)*_thép tấm ASTM A515_Gr 60220 min415-55021Gr 65240 min450-58519Gr 70260 min485-62017_Thép tấm ASTM A516_Gr 55205 min380-51523Gr 60220 min415-55021Gr 60S220 min415-55021Gr 65240 min450-58519Gr 65S240 min450-58519Gr 70260 min485-62017Gr 70S260 min485-62017


* Thành phần hóa học Thép tấm ASTM A516 – Thép tấm ASTM A515Steel plate Tiêu chuẩn
StandardMác thép
GradeĐộ dày
(mm)Thành phần hóa học
Chemical CompositionC (max)SiMn (max)P (max)S (max)*_Thép tấm ASTM A515_Gr 60t≤250.240.15-0.400.90.0350.03525<t≤500.270.15-0.400.90.0350.03550<t≤1000.290.15-0.400.90.0350.035100<t≤2000.310.15-0.400.90.0350.035t>2000.310.15-0.400.90.0350.035Gr 65t≤250.280.15-0.400.90.0350.03525<t≤500.310.15-0.400.90.0350.03550<t≤1000.330.15-0.400.90.0350.035100<t≤2000.330.15-0.400.90.0350.035t>2000.330.15-0.400.90.0350.035Gr 70t≤250.310.15-0.401.20.0350.03525<t≤500.330.15-0.401.20.0350.03550<t≤1000.350.15-0.401.20.0350.035100<t≤2000.350.15-0.401.20.0350.035t>2000.350.15-0.401.20.0350.035_thép tấm ASTM A516_Gr 55t≤12.50.180.15-0.400.6-0.90.0350.03512.5<t≤500.200.15-0.400.6-1.20.0350.03550<t≤1000.220.15-0.400.6-1.20.0350.035100<t≤2000.240.15-0.400.6-1.20.0350.035t>2000.260.15-0.400.6-1.20.0350.035Gr 60t≤12.50.210.15-0.400.6-0.90.0350.03512.5<t≤500.230.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.03550<t≤1000.250.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035100<t≤2000.270.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035t>2000.270.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035Gr 60St≤12.50.210.15-0.400.6-0.90.0350.03512.5<t≤500.230.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.03550<t≤1000.250.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035100<t≤2000.270.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035t>2000.270.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035Gr 65t≤12.50.240.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.03512.5<t≤500.260.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.03550<t≤1000.280.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035100<t≤2000.290.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035t>2000.290.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035Gr 65St≤12.50.240.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.03512.5<t≤500.260.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.03550<t≤1000.280.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035100<t≤2000.290.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035t>2000.290.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035Gr 70t≤12.50.270.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.03512.5<t≤500.280.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.03550<t≤1000.300.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035100<t≤2000.310.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035t>2000.310.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035Gr 70St≤12.50.270.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.03512.5<t≤500.280.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.03550<t≤1000.300.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035100<t≤2000.310.15-0.400.85-1.20.0350.035t>200

 Sản phẩm thép thép tấm, thép đóng tàu, thép lò hơi: *báo giá thép tấm hôm nay*










Ngoài ra Công ty Thép Minh Hưng còn cung cấp các loại *THÉP TẤM**, THÉP HÌNH, THÉP ỐNG ĐÚC – THÉP ỐNG HÀN, THÉP HÌNH H,I – THÉP HÌNH U,V, THÉP TRÒN ĐẶC-LÁP TRÒN ĐẶC, INOX , ĐỒNG, THÉP CHẾ TẠO, Phụ Kiện…*



*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI THÉP MINH HƯNG*

*MST*: 3702643617        *FAX: *0274 3662582

*Email*: minhhungsteel@gmail.com *Phone: *093 2717 689 – 0932 005 689

*VPDD: *3/31 Kp Bình Đức 1, P.Bình Hòa, TX. Thuận An, Tỉnh Bình Dương, Việt Nam.


----------

